# What can Vendors now ship?



## franshorn (1/6/20)

Sorry guys, not very active on the forum anymore.
Life is busy at the moment...

I am running out of some supplies and need some things like wick and wire.

Are vendors allowed to sell wick and wire? Also need a spare glass for my Zeus just in case something happens.... 
I've dropped vape king a mail, but hopefully can get a quick response over here.


----------



## takatatak (1/6/20)

franshorn said:


> Sorry guys, not very active on the forum anymore.
> Life is busy at the moment...
> 
> I am running out of some supplies and need some things like wick and wire.
> ...


Hey @franshorn,

Consolidated list of retailers open for hardware,one shots and concentrates(NO NIC) during Lockdown

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## franshorn (1/6/20)

takatatak said:


> Hey @franshorn,
> 
> Consolidated list of retailers open for hardware,one shots and concentrates(NO NIC) during Lockdown


Aah thanks. Dont see them listed in the thread so guess they not shipping then


----------



## Silo (1/6/20)

franshorn said:


> Sorry guys, not very active on the forum anymore.
> Life is busy at the moment...
> 
> I am running out of some supplies and need some things like wick and wire.
> ...



Got e-mail from them @ 2020/06/01 11:59

"Hi Guys

Our online store is back up and running, please take note of the following before placing your order though as we will not be held responsible for you ordering items which we cannot legally ship at this stage, any orders containing prohibited items *WILL NOT* be shipped until the ban on tobacco products has been lifted.

Please also note that the majority of our staff are working remotely so no calls will be answered on the head office line however please feel free to email any urgent queries and if you need *extra support* to one of the email addresses below:

marlene@vapeking.co.za
Tashja@vapeking.co.za
phillip@vapeking.co.za
max@vapeking.co.za
sharri@vapeking.co.za

If you do really need to call someone please send us an inbox with your number and someone will give you a call."


----------



## ivc_mixer (1/6/20)

Previously if one ordered online from the shops you had to include a CBD juice. Is this still the case?


----------



## SJY124 (1/6/20)

ivc_mixer said:


> Previously if one ordered online from the shops you had to include a CBD juice. Is this still the case?


Would like to know this as well.

From the generic email received from Vape King, it seems as though there is no mention of adding CBD when ordering Hardware. So, would like clarification on this


----------



## Silo (1/6/20)

ivc_mixer said:


> Previously if one ordered online from the shops you had to include a CBD juice. Is this still the case?


Get a pop up on their site.

"We are shipping online orders that have CBD products as that is the only legal way we can trade at the moment."


----------



## ivc_mixer (1/6/20)

SJY124 said:


> Would like to know this as well.
> 
> From the generic email received from Vape King, it seems as though there is no mention of adding CBD when ordering Hardware. So, would like clarification on this


This is how I understood it as well.



Silo said:


> Get a pop up on their site.
> 
> "We are shipping online orders that have CBD products as that is the only legal way we can trade at the moment."


This is how it was, but is it still? Anyone we can tag in here that may give an answer?


----------



## SJY124 (1/6/20)

ivc_mixer said:


> This is how I understood it as well.
> 
> 
> This is how it was, but is it still? Anyone we can tag in here that may give an answer?


I saw on Facebook, that they stated we can order hardware without adding CBD to the order and they will ship.


----------



## Silo (1/6/20)

SJY124 said:


> I saw on Facebook, that they stated we can order hardware without adding CBD to the order and they will ship.



I hope that is the case. In my opinion, one shouldn't have to buy CBD to buy other things, ridiculous.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ivc_mixer (1/6/20)

SJY124 said:


> I saw on Facebook, that they stated we can order hardware without adding CBD to the order and they will ship.


Most excellent! I think some of them were running out of CBD juice as well, well the cheap CBD juices at least, and I for one am not willing to pay R450 for a CBD juice when I actually just want 2 packs of cotton.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## KobusMTL (1/6/20)

Hi Guys
So I asked vape king and they confirmed you can order coils on its own

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------

